# Flyfishing in WV?



## Arnton Tiger (Jun 24, 2007)

I have this burning desire to try flyfishing in the backcountry of WV. Anyone ever been flyfishing in the Cranberry River area?


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I spent a few days there in June. Fished the Williams and the Cranberry rivers. The Williams has a road along it so I wouldn't describe it as backcountry but the Cranberry is pretty remote yet highly accessible. There is a road along this river too but miles of it is closed off to cars and lots of people hike or bike in. There is also a lot of trash and a bear sanctuary nearby so it's no suprise we did see a few bears up close.
If ya have specific questions let me know. It was my first time in the area fishing but I learned lots.


----------



## IrontonBuck (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Arnton,

I've got some information about the Cranberry area on my website, www.westvirginiatroutfishing.com.


----------



## Arnton Tiger (Jun 24, 2007)

IrontonBuck,

Hey, thanks. Looks like good reading. 

I take it from your screen name that you are a Tiger fan. I'm a graduate myself. 1988 How about you?

AT


----------



## daytona29 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have fished the Cranberry many times. The backcountry is closed to motor vehicle traffic, you either walk or bicycle in. If your interested in the backcountry, your best bet would be to go in from Cranberry Glades. The Glades are located about 17 miles east of the town of Richwood. There are other ways to access the backcountry, but this is easiest. From the Glades to the stream it is about 8 miles. But it easy getting in, a little harder coming out because of the grade. Spring is the best time to fish the Cranberry. Right now the stream is extremely low, warm and gin clear. If you were to happen to go now, get the fish to hand quickly and released quickly. If you are interested, the Woodbine section of the Cranberry is very easily accessed and has great fishing in the spring. Its not in the backcountry, but it is a catch and release section. Simply go through Richwood, on the edge of town there is a road called Cranberry River Road. It will be on your left. Take the road and continue driving up the mountain until you come to the Richwood Country Club. If you actually go to the country club youve passed it. The road goes left about 75 yards before the country club. Go down that road to the bottom of the mountain, and you will see the sign for Woodbine. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Arnton Tiger (Jun 24, 2007)

Daytona,

Thanks! That's good information.

Based on your information, I think I will try it in the spring. I might just go hiking there this fall. Sounds like the water might be too right now. 

Again, thanks for the information.

Mike


----------



## daytona29 (Dec 20, 2006)

FYI, If you go hiking in the fall, take your rod with you. The streams in WV receive a fall stocking the same week that squirrel season comes in. They usually stock some pretty big broods that week. I think it would be the second week of October. The main Cranberry would receive a stocking, but I'm not sure about the backcountry. If you go in the fall, be prepared for sudden weather changes. It might be 65 degrees at 12 p.m. , then by 4 p.m. it might be 45 degrees. Pack an extra jacket just to be on the safe side. Good Luck and any questions let me know.


----------



## IrontonBuck (Jul 31, 2007)

Arnton,

I'm a 1980 IHS graduate. Looking forward to the new season.


----------

